# Best River Fishing for Smallmouth Bass



## Bronzeback85 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am an adventerous fisherman and am looking for some of the best Smallmouth River Fishing in the country. I am a somewhat experienced kayaker (no class IV experience). Distance isn't a factor. What are your recommendations and what area of that river?....I have already fished the New River in Beckely,WV and highly recommend the trip out there. Over 200 Smallies for a 2.5 day guided trip.

Thanks in Advance
BB85


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Try the New near Independence Virginia, on the NC state line. Also, the French Broad River in NC is a great smallmouth fishery as well.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Penobscot River in Maine. Anywhere around Old Town is excellent. Have had many 100+ fish days there. My PB there was 23" 6.5 pounds.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Penobscot River in Maine. Anywhere around Old Town is excellent. Have had many 100+ fish days there. My PB there was 23" 6.5 pounds.


Now that sounds awesome. I've only had one largemouth break that 23" mark. A 6.5 smallie is a freaking tank. In a river no less...hmmmmm need to find something for my girlfriend to want to do in Maine for a few days...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Acadia national park or if she likes to shop bar harbor or Freeport. Years ago the fishing started getting too popular. They started putting in ramp for bigger boats. Then the state stepped in and opened a bass season. Even better is they made it one fish per day and it has to be over 15" long. Plenty of big fish there to catch.


Nightcrawler666 said:


> Now that sounds awesome. I've only had one largemouth break that 23" mark. A 6.5 smallie is a freaking tank. In a river no less...hmmmmm need to find something for my girlfriend to want to do in Maine for a few days...


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My brother caught a six+ smallie on the New River in 2010.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I could make it a point to hit Beckley since I am down that way for work. What would that river be like to yak? I have fished the mouth of the Niagara numerous times in the yak and slammed the smallies. That is my favorite place to go.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Not sure about the New up that far, but it is great for kayaks on the NC/VA state line.


----------



## Bronzeback85 (Feb 16, 2015)

KTkiff said:


> I could make it a point to hit Beckley since I am down that way for work. What would that river be like to yak? I have fished the mouth of the Niagara numerous times in the yak and slammed the smallies. That is my favorite place to go.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Do not overlook Elkhorn Creek around Lexington Ky, it is an awesome smallmouth fishery.


----------



## Bronzeback85 (Feb 16, 2015)

flyman01 said:


> Do not overlook Elkhorn Creek around Lexington Ky, it is an awesome smallmouth fishery.


I have been down there on an exploration trip, didn't really know where to go so did more driving than fishing. I did hook a huge, what I think was a musky, but it made my 6# line look like it was made of silk.


----------



## Bronzeback85 (Feb 16, 2015)

Has anybody fished The Big South Fork River in Tennessee?


----------



## Bronzeback85 (Feb 16, 2015)

NCbassattack said:


> Not sure about the New up that far, but it is great for kayaks on the NC/VA state line.


I am definitely going to come to your neck of the woods sometime in the very near future


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The New and French Broad have muskies too, some big ones.


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with Flathead76. Maine has amazing river smallies. I love the Androscoggin rivers. Great for a wade or kayaking. You really cant go wrong with smallies in Maine!


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

I have fished these 2 rivers in PA and both are awesome for smallies.
Susquehanna river around Harrisburg, PA
Juniati River - which is just up river of the Susquehanna.


----------



## Hotfishinrod (Jan 9, 2014)

I used to fish Susquehanna quite often when I lived in PA. Recently my son told me that fracking up near Williamsport is killing the river. What a waste of a good smallie fishery.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Hotfishinrod said:


> I used to fish Susquehanna quite often when I lived in PA. Recently my son told me that fracking up near Williamsport is killing the river. What a waste of a good smallie fishery.


Susky is more a case of runoff and too much fertilizer. MY friend works for PDNR and says there is a slight rebound but the young of the year fish are just not as abundant.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ely, Minnesota.... It'll spoil you rotten


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Tygart river WV. Up straem of the tygart reservoir. That stretch is always highly regarded in kayaker magazine, and you can have 100 bass days.


----------

